# Famwealth 3x3x3 help please.



## LamentConfiguration (Apr 24, 2008)

I've just recently recieved a new famwealth 3x3x3, one of the sides does not rotate easily, and will sometimes "catch" either when aligned or not aligned. I've been told to lubricate it with silicone spray (I've already got some), I just don't know how to get inside the cube to do this.

Thanks


----------



## LamentConfiguration (Apr 24, 2008)

Nevermind... I read around some more, sorry


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 24, 2008)

You shouldn't have bought one of those. I bought one by accident and it absolutely SUCKS.


----------



## LamentConfiguration (Apr 25, 2008)

It isn't great, but it does feel a bit better than the rubik's original I got at wal*mart on clearance


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow, really? Then that Rubik's must really suck. lol. I've got a couple of the Rubik's brand cubes and they're far better than my Famwealth


----------



## bundat (Apr 25, 2008)

Store-bought Rubik's are a hit-or-miss thing.
I have 5 store-boughts, one was just broken in for a few hours of non-stop cubing, silicon-lubed, and it turns like a dreamy DIY.

I can almost get consistent sub-2s with the Y,J,T, and R perms on it.

While my first one ever, I broke it in for a month, and lubed it 5 times already, and it's still very crappy. One side also squeaks no matter what.
I get lock-ups on it with things as simple as Sune...

Anyway, Thrawst's video on YouTube about lubrication is what I use, and it's perfect. If you follow the instructions to the T and don't get impatient, the silicone can last for more than a month.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 25, 2008)

While you have a 1/5 sample proportion for getting a good cube, I am 1/1 when it comes to DIYs.


----------



## LamentConfiguration (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm probably going v-cube or DIY next, thanks everyone


----------



## teezackwhy (May 5, 2008)

I bought a Famwealth cube from huskyomega about 2 months back, at first It was really crappy when i just opened it from the box. I use Pestvic's method on breaking in a rubik's cube. I realize that Famwealth cubes break in easily and gets much looser after that. I also lubricate it with silicone spray and now its turns really well and it can be used for speedcubing. Just that it locks up sometimes because it doesn't have any springs inside.


----------



## shelley (May 5, 2008)

I guess I'm one of the few who hasn't had much luck with DIYs. My Chinese DIY is pretty crap, and it keeps clicking and catching during turns. I've tried sanding down rough edges on the pieces and changing the screw tension (from screwed all the way in to so loose it's in danger of popping every time I cut corners), but it's still bad. On further inspection I'm thinking maybe the clicking comes from the pieces catching on the corners of the arched centers. Maybe I should sand those down and see if there's any improvement.

I have a Rubik's DIY that's decent, but still not good enough that I'd use it as my main cube yet.

Maybe I'm just impatient and don't like to break in new cubes, but I always prefer the store cubes that are awesome out of the box.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 5, 2008)

LamentConfiguration said:


> I'm probably going v-cube or DIY next, thanks everyone



v-cube doesn't make 3x3x3 cubes

...yet


----------



## fanwuq (May 6, 2008)

shelley said:


> I guess I'm one of the few who hasn't had much luck with DIYs. My Chinese DIY is pretty crap, and it keeps clicking and catching during turns. I've tried sanding down rough edges on the pieces and changing the screw tension (from screwed all the way in to so loose it's in danger of popping every time I cut corners), but it's still bad. On further inspection I'm thinking maybe the clicking comes from the pieces catching on the corners of the arched centers. Maybe I should sand those down and see if there's any improvement.
> 
> I have a Rubik's DIY that's decent, but still not good enough that I'd use it as my main cube yet.
> 
> Maybe I'm just impatient and don't like to break in new cubes, but I always prefer the store cubes that are awesome out of the box.



Really? The cube4you DIY are always nice. Unless your Rubik's are really nice. The Rubik's I tried all sucked, except Will Sklar's I tried at Princeton. That cube pops a lot, but is really fast. I never figured out how to make a Rubik's cube nice. They are always stiff and locks up for me. (No, Pestvic's way did not work, so don't even mention it.)

I think I had a famwealth. It was from EBay. It was springless, but crazy fast. You can make is spin around a few rotations with a single flick without using lube at all. It was nice for chopstick solving. Got 3min when I averaged 1min by 2H. But its center broke in like a month.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 6, 2008)

shelley, I also never really had luck w/ a Chinese DIY. Out of the couple that I ordered, none of them ended up being good at all. One I loosened to use as my OH cube, and even that was replaced by a type (c) that I got accidentally. I used a rubiks.com DIY until I got my edison, but I really haven't had much success with chinese DIYs at all.


----------



## fanwuq (May 6, 2008)

what is an edison?


----------



## Lofty (May 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure edison=joy cube.
I have been 1 for 2 with type a's and am indifferent about my new type a. My green OH cube pwnz, I love it. My pink cube sucks the springs are way too stiff. I have also had one rubik's diy and the one i got was defective and one of the screws wouldn't stay in... 
When it comes to storecubes I have had all my storecubes turn out good (three or four) but have seen a couple store cubes that just suck no matter what you do to them. The only problem with storecubes is you keep having to rebreak in new ones cause they get too loose. but of course recycling the pieces helps.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 6, 2008)

An Edison is another Korean cube. There's slight, but really unnoticeable differences between them and the Joy, but I like to keep my facts straight.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 28, 2008)

well.... if you bought a famwealth cube, then I'd recommend changing it into a spring screw structure. Check Huskyomega's videos on youtube to see how. If you try to take off the center caps, you will see that it is axle, and not the spring screw structure.


----------



## JHB (Sep 20, 2010)

*Famwealth (Huskyomega).*

I bought this Eastsheen set from Huskyomega (see below link). The 2x2x2, 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 were really good quality, but for some reason the 3x3x3 literally disintegrated in my hand- you guessed it............it was a Famwealth cube since Eastsheen don't seem to make 3x3x3s. :fp Even when lubricated it really didn't last long and shattered into pieces like those shonky (Aussie vernacular for "suspicious") $2 store-bought cubes. It seems that I am not the only one that had this experience.

By the way, I will deal with Huskyomega whenever possible in the future- he was fantastic about dealing with this, offering a partial refund and being very understanding about my politely-stated frustration. :tu Also, the other cubes in this pack still make it worth purchasing. Good luck!

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Eastsheen-Rubiks-Cube-Set-2x2x2-3x3x3-4x4x4-5x5x5-/350395845553?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5195384bb1


----------

